# Meet the guy who started GoldRocks



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Well you just brought tears to my eyes.

What a beautiful (and heartwrenching) story.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing such a sweet story. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Beautiful dog and beautiful story. He's waiting for you and watching over the others at the bridge

beth, moose and angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AJ was a beautiful boy. What a great tribute to a fantastic friend. I'm sure he is thought of everyday.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks guys,
I miss AJ just about every hour of every day.
I am going to try and scan more pictures of him
working and with kids on my computer


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome boy Aj was .... Im sure you miss him dearly..... Thanks for telling us about it....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG-what a wonderful story-it brought tears to my eyes!! AJ was absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats so beautiful story...
Love the pictures ??! AJ was a great dog !!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a handsome boy. Of course I am sitting here misty eyed. I know that hole in your heart.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing guy AJ was. He was extremely handsome and sounds like your time with him was amazing. That was a beautiful story of a wonderful dog. May you meet again...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What an amzing dog!.I'm not surprised you started a kennel because or thanks to him!.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

AJ what a great dog you were! What a wonderful legacy you've left behind too. You were much loved & are missed but your contribution goes on & on & on! What a wonderful story of a really great dog.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Feel like I've met AJ now, that's a beautiful tribute to one eck of a guy, love the photo set of him, he sure was a star.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome story, AJ was a hero


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

AJ was such a handsome guy...just beautiful. Are the pups in your signature decended from him? Both of those pups are adorable but the bigger, lighter colored one on the left always catches my eye.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Beautiful story Kimberly. 

Make sure you get those photos scanned and on a photo site so that you'll always have them. Better yet take them to a store like Walmart and scan then there. I did that with some of my brother's baby pictures and they look like new. Then for like $2 they'll put them on a CD.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*What a sweet looking boy AJ was and so courageous. His story brought tears to my eyes, he sounds like he was an awesome dog. 









*


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

AJ surely deserves a salute from me and saskja! Such a touching story! thanks for sharing GoldRocksMom!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww, what a beautiful boy AJ was. that was a nice tribute to him. I love all the picture's. I know what you mean when you said you wanted to keep AJ around forever, just remember all your wonderful times you had together. thanks for sharing AJ with us, he was BEAUTIFUL!

Debbie & mason


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AJ was a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A touching tribute to your beautiful handsome AJ,the love shines thru, we all know the pain of losing our wonderful companions.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a special part of your life he was(and always will be)! He's resting and waiting for you to meet up with him at the bridge where you'll NEVER be separated again. Thanks for sharing such a beautiful life story.


----------

